# 1400-Hyatt-pts-Key-West-FL-Beach-House- was this a good deal?



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 9, 2013)

Would love to have a 2BDRM Hyatt Key West in our portfolio. I've never really followed them so I'm starting to now.

I know August must be pretty hot there but we don't get too concerned unless its unbearably hot, so wondering about that, but also the end price, it is good, bad or fair? I was the next highest bidder so wonderig if I should have went after it a little more.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121183892600&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:3160




    Back to search results

    |Listed in category: 

        Real Estate
        >
        Timeshares for Sale

You didn't win this auction.
1400-Hyatt-pts-Key-West-FL-Beach-House-Timeshare-Peak-Lobster-Season

Ended:
week 32 August 10-17
Oct 06, 2013 16:45:19 PDT
Winning bid:
US $1,402.00
[ 46 bids ]


----------



## optimist (Oct 9, 2013)

Since the maintenance is the same whether you own 1400 points or 2200, it is generally thought that you should get the highest points you can afford. That way, if you want to go at another time of year, you can.

I don't know about the weather since I have not been to Key West yet but we were at their Coconut plantation property in August and it was nasty. Not just hot but humid and very buggy.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't follow Hyatt prices but that seems pretty fair to me.  However, not a week I would recommend owning, 1400 pt weeks are hard to use elsewhere in the Hyatt system. If you for sure 100% wanted to use that week every year, it might be an ok deal.  But you could own a diamond or platinum week, pay the same MF, trade into a summer week, and have enough points left for a 1BR week elsewhere. The only difference in cost would be initial purchase price and a nominal fee to book the second unit.

H


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 9, 2013)

That's a pretty typical price for 1400 points.  Maybe a little low.

It's a very low-value week unless you're buying it to trade in Interval IMO.  You just can't do much with 1400 points in the Hyatt system.

If you're looking for an interval trader the cheapest would be a 1300 point week.  I've seen them go for less than $1,000.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 11, 2013)

We were in Key West for Labor Day weekend a couple years ago and the weather was fine. High 80's to low 90's - no worse than being at home but a lot more fun.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 7, 2013)

I bought my Beach House in 2009 or 2010 for about $5K all in and it has 1400 points.  I would have probably bought a higher season if I know the system since I found 1400 a bit hard to use sometimes and the MF/points or reservation end up fairly high.

Also Beach House has an increase in MF this year, probably in the reserves.


----------

